# Kokoda



## Danjanou (9 Apr 2006)

Don’t know if this will even be available here except perhaps eventually in DVD, but it looks good, and my experience is Australian war movies have usually ben of a high standard, Gallipoli, The Light Horseman, Breaker Morant, The Odd Angry Shot, ANZACs

http://movies.ninemsn.com.au/movie.aspx?id=88551


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Apr 2006)

Great trailer!
 Looking forward to the movie.


----------



## cobbler (10 Apr 2006)

I can't wait to see this one. It's out just before Anzac day over here, I hope it hits Canadian cinemas.

www.kokodathemovie.com


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Apr 2006)

Yes, it should be a good flick. Whether it holds a torch to Gallipoli, and the rest is yet to be known.

To further Aussie movie topics, it looks like Crowe adn Kidman will be in a movie shot mainly in Darwin, all about the Darwin air-raid on 19 Feb 42 by the Japs. That too has potential to tell a story in which many of us have seem to put on the back-burner. Once heritage and history should never be forgotton, and hopefully movies as these will help keep these moments in time alive for the next generations.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Danjanou (10 Apr 2006)

Wes if for some reason it doesn’t show up over here we’re counting on you to ship us a DVD care package that we’ll pass around. 

Better yet another excuse to come visit down under, as if that new TV ad campaign wasn’t enticing enough. Toss another shrimp on the Barbie mate we’re on our way.  8)


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Apr 2006)

Ah, ya, the 'where the bloody hell are ya' add, that is a good one, and aint she hot or what, plus the scenery and all.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Apr 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Wes if for some reason it doesn’t show up over here we’re counting on you to ship us a DVD care package that we’ll pass around.
> 
> Better yet another excuse to come visit down under, as if that new TV ad campaign wasn’t enticing enough. Toss another shrimp on the Barbie mate we’re on our way.  8)



Seen the add on TV last night for this Kokoda movie. Screens 20 Apr countrywide here in Aussie. The local theatre here on the island however does not have it, but I would imagine in Caboolture and Chermside will have it for sure.

Cheers,

Wes


----------

